# Went To A Match Today



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad you had fun... hope you stayed dry!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Basil looked great out in the ring! She is such a pretty girl! Mantha and Emily are looking awesome with their heeling, can not wait to see them in some shows soon! Luna was a cutie trying to get some puppyness out here and there in the ring!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you Lauren... Interested in UKC? I am registering Marty....


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What a fun way to spend the day. Wish I could have!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, I need to register Luna. I can not wait to see Marty there!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Marty will be a pistol.... And so untrained,....


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Bring Marty to class for a month! Or we can meet and work with him here and there!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Lucky Penny, GameBoy, and I all went to a totally fun conformation information session and obedience run thrus...today sponsored by the local Kennebec Valley Shetland Sheepdog Club. It was low key... The conformation people had different info to give us and the obedience was fun and low key. My goal is to get a CD this year on Can Ch/AKC pointed Mantha(who will be ten in June),so she went thru. I also did some stuff with Emily Pemily Poops( in obedience)...and she is pooped.


----------

